# How-to video



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's a little video link I picked up off the top banner of PZ. Thought you all might find it helpful :whistling2: :laughing:





 
Ain't it amazing how even the most elementary tasks need a how-to video for America's recessive gene pool anymore?


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Here's a little video link I picked up off the top banner of PZ. Thought you all might find it helpful :whistling2: :laughing:
> 
> How to seal a pipe penetration with GREAT STUFF? - YouTube
> 
> Ain't it amazing how even the most elementary tasks need a how-to video for America's recessive gene pool anymore?


Great Stuff! (pun intended):laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Our pipes come up thru our slabs. 

This must be geared toward Yankees............


----------

